# Quarantine Practices



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Could some of you tell me about your Quarantine practices and procedures?

I did a search on "quarantine" and didn't come up what I was really looking for.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Mine is one month minimum, with fecals done during the first week, and after the fourth. If both are clean and there is no odd behavior, they go into their tank. If parasites are detected, I treat accordingly, and start the cycle over again.


----------



## jsagcincy (May 2, 2005)

Dane said:


> Mine is one month minimum, with fecals done during the first week, and after the fourth. If both are clean and there is no odd behavior, they go into their tank. If parasites are detected, I treat accordingly, and start the cycle over again.


Dane. What percent of your newly acquired frogs do you detect parasites in on the first fecal? I'm sure it depends on the source but I was just curious as to an overall percentage. 

Jeff


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry for not understanding this stuff, but what is:


> with fecals done during the first week, and after the fourth.


What exactly are you doing with the fecals?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> Dane. What percent of your newly acquired frogs do you detect parasites in on the first fecal? I'm sure it depends on the source but I was just curious as to an overall percentage.


You're right, source has a big influence on health usually, but that's not to say that frogs from the "good guys" won't have a small parasite load. Overall I've been pretty lucky, and only about 25% of the frogs I've received have had any kind of parasites, but I did lose almost everything on my quarantine rack a few months ago to something undetectable in fecals. Just a reminder of how important the process is.


> What exactly are you doing with the fecals?


I take a few samples of fresh frog poop from a given quarantine tank, carefully package it, and send it to a vet (Dr. Frye) to be analyzed for visible signs of harmful worms/protozoa/bacteria.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

We do 30 days and three clean fecals which ever is the longer. 

Ed


----------

